# Big Handle Screwdrivers



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

A-men! My first month on the job, I tossed my tiny Klein strippers that the company provided, in favor of the Reflex curved handle ones. What's the deal, tool makers? We are not small children...

OP, have you thought about using a ten-in-one? I'm not a big fan, but just about all my guys rely on them exclusively...(shrug)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I know what you mean. Witte and wiha make comfortable #1's but they are still small. Check out Wera.
Fwiw, wiha's #3 phillips is probably the best screwdriver I own. That thing is badass.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I know what you mean. Witte and wiha make comfortable #1's but they are still small. Check out Wera.
> Fwiw, wiha's #3 phillips is probably the best screwdriver I own. That thing is badass.


 Funny you should say that, I'm changing over from  Klein to Wiha. I'll use them because I think they're quality, but it's the same problem: Even their #2 is just a bit too small for my taste. 

I know their #3 handle is a great fit, but how often do you actually get to use it?

-John


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's one with about a 4 3/4 inch handle

http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Grip-It%20Profilated%20Phillips-Tip%20Screwdrivers%20SCREWDRIV-GRIPIT-PROFPHLRND/Product/19445


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Big John said:


> Funny you should say that, I'm changing over from  Klein to Wiha. I'll use them because I think they're quality, but it's the same problem: Even their #2 is just a bit too small for my taste.
> 
> I know their #3 handle is a great fit, but how often do you actually get to use it?
> 
> -John


Not daily, but I use it for terminating circuits in breakers a lot.

I do wish the #2 ph was a little longer but it fits in my hand well enough.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

I use Gardner Bender, if you like big handles the six in one's are just about all you can find. I have the one with the cherper in it... kind of handy.


----------

